# Question concerning MK677



## MrInsensitive (Nov 23, 2020)

So I ran my first batch of this wonder chem of approx 3750mg @ 25-30mg a day. I ran it till it was gone. Loved the stuff. It lasted during a run on a high dose of test for 10 weeks too. 
here’s my question: I woke up one morning, rolled out of bed and almost fell flat on my face. My left side of my body was super weak. Most of it came back by the end of the day except my left tricep, delt area. To this day it’s SUPER weak and maybe an inch smaller than my right. I can’t even flex it all the way. When this first happened I couldn’t even lift my orbital sander up the wall at work. Now, it’s a hell of a lot stronger but still isn’t right. 
I would put all my efforts into the extension and couldn’t get a flexed tricep to save my life. It even looks weird like deformed kind of on one of the 3 heads. 
I don’t know what I did. I don’t know why this happened but it’s really got me worried. I’m maybe half the strength of my right and oddly enough my left has always been my strongest. I’m left handed. 
What could this possibly have been? The night before this happened, I did pin 250mg test E with a 1 1/2 inch 25g in the left delt..


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 23, 2020)

Some exercise make it feel like it’s constantly pulling. Like a cramp. Even when stretching it. To the touch it hurts. Like knotted up. Whatever could I have possibly done?


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 23, 2020)

Mate, I've run MK677 and while I was less impressed with the results than ye were, I had nothing of sides like what yer experiencing.

Any signs of an abscess in yer delt? (redness, swelling, any fevers, etc?)

Honestly, sounds like a stroke of some sort to me (I'm not a doctor) with those symptoms.

I'd get yerself checked out, Mate. Some potentially serious shite going on there that I'd not want to speculate on.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 23, 2020)

I appreciate your honesty brother. Thank you. I just found it odd that this happens less than a week after I ran out of the mk. I couldn’t help but imagine that the abundance of my own natural HGH would make me heal. We can wish can’t we? It’s been about a month ago since this happened. What type of test would tell me if I’ve had a stroke? 
In the event I have, I should really drop the tren.


----------



## CJ (Nov 23, 2020)

Yeah, that one is waaaay above my pay grade to even be speculating on.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 23, 2020)

MrInsensitive said:


> I appreciate your honesty brother. Thank you. I just found it odd that this happens less than a week after I ran out of the mk. I couldn’t help but imagine that the abundance of my own natural HGH would make me heal. We can wish can’t we? It’s been about a month ago since this happened. What type of test would tell me if I’ve had a stroke?
> In the event I have, I should really drop the tren.



CT scan, MRI will tell ye. I'm assuming yer not training at present - or at least in a weakened capacity. So yea, I'd drop the Tren and get to a doctor.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 23, 2020)

Yes sir. I’m still training. I was seriously considering dropping the test my last week and hitting up a doc for trt. I’ve read that’ll work like a charm. I do a lot of physical therapy for it. Lots of bands and stretching. I can still skull crush with an EZ bar holding 25’s on each side. I make my left attempt the same things I do on my right when doing isolation training. I just use my right to help me cheat a little. It still works the muscle. The bicep shrunk a little too. But it’s back up to par where it should be. This is so weird I know. I’m extremely happy that I’m recovering but it’s been over a month now and the tren has made it a lot stronger. I just started tren 3 weeks ago.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 23, 2020)

I just wish I knew what I did to make myself experience this. If in fact it was a stroke, how do I prevent this from happening again?


----------



## Sicwun88 (Nov 24, 2020)

Might wanna see a doctor?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 24, 2020)

MrInsensitive said:


> I just wish I knew what I did to make myself experience this. If in fact it was a stroke, how do I prevent this from happening again?



Not what I would go to a bodybuilding forum for.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 24, 2020)

Valid point. Note taken.. just curious if anyone else experienced anything like this before.


----------



## ATLRigger (Nov 24, 2020)

Sounds like u got bad dosed test that u slammed in ur arm.  
Also sounds like a stroke.  
Definitely go see a doctor.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 24, 2020)

If you don’t mind me asking nblsavage, what brand were you running? Did you feel like it was good stuff? I’m new to the sarm game myself and I know it’s probably overpriced but really like science.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 25, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Sounds like u got bad dosed test that u slammed in ur arm.
> Also sounds like a stroke.
> Definitely go see a doctor.



so I reached out to a guy I use to train who happens to be on TRT. He stopped taking his prescription and ran my bottles of test cyp 350. One cc a week, he got tested by his doc and he says his test level was high 400’s... this concerns me.. I believe I unknowingly sold him diluted trash. Happens to be the same trash I slammed the night before my “questionable stroke” thing happened... needless to say, I’m tossing it. 
I should have known better. I got a hold of this brand by going through a friend from San Antonio tx. He worked in a pharmacy in Mexico so he walked in, bought a bunch of 20ml test 350 bottles and shipped them to me. 
I got good results at first. But once I switched to a cruise, I lost a LOT. 
the brand is British pharmaceutical. You guys want a picture? So anyone and everyone can avoid this trash.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jan 30, 2021)

Boys, I’ve got a new question. 
I know it’s purported across the board, the advantages of taking HGH or mk677 before bed. It gives you better sleep quality and it is supposed to give you more restful sleep resulting in faster recovery. 
However, since I began taking it before bed- my “sleep score” has stayed above 92% consistently. But my deep non REM sleep (the type that naturally results in the fastest recovery in muscle tissue) is almost non existent below 8hrs of sleep. More than 8hrs gives me between 2-20min. 

side note: I’m gathering my data from my galaxy watch active 2. It measures neuropathic activity as well as heart rates, constantly (a theorem promising accuracy in many measuring devices). 

I started taking it in the morning at wake up while fasted for approx 2-3hrs when I train. My sleep score has dropped dramatically. For example, last night @6 hrs of sleep, I got a 52% quality score. BUT my deep non REM sleep has steadily been climbing higher than it’s been in months. 

I say all of this to ask; is it possible my watch is being thrown off by the increased BP and potentially brain activity? Maybe? By assumption of course, considering it makes sense when my body is now producing up to 80% more HGH than normal. 
increased Bp all around is a pretty common side effect of ibutamoren. 
im sure my watch isn’t calibrated to assume these out of normal ranges. 

should I just trust the data analysis, the insurmountable amount of collective results concerning mk? 
or should I listen to my watch? Maybe it’s affecting me differently than previous recorded test subjects? Or maybe it’s effecting my watch’s accuracy. 

anyone have some advice?


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 30, 2021)

I wouldn't trust a watch on my wrist to be able to read brain activity in my head.. that's not what they do for a sleep study.. I like samsung but don't believe the hype of all their products. 

If you have insurance, go get a legitimate sleep study done.  I have to do one every 2yrs.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jan 31, 2021)

Yes sir. I'll call tomorrow and see how much is covered and get one scheduled. I believe you, but I'm going to wear my watch and compare the results. We'll see just how far off this bad boy is. 
Didn't even think about that. Thanks Adrenolin.


----------

